# A/C tent options?



## leolaquitzon (6 mo ago)

Pretty self explanatory - want to camp, but can’t handle 95F days in my canvas tent (or more accurately, I don’t want to handle them lol). Anyone have a good setup?


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Yup....

Pitch your tent in a room at Ramada Inn.....

Free cable and continental breakfast too....


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

All I know is, some tents now include a feature of a short bit of 110V cord with the right outlets on each end, integrated into the tent during manufacture. So the cord passing through the tent wall is perfectly sealed, reinforced there, etc. 

But if you already have a canvas wall tent I guess power can run in underneath the wall anyway.


----------



## chubface (Apr 7, 2017)

onlinebiker said:


> Yup....
> 
> Pitch your tent in a room at Ramada Inn.....
> 
> Free cable and continental breakfast too....


Good one!


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

chubface said:


> Good one!


google diy cooler air conditioner


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Wait for cooler weather.


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Where are you camping, South of Baseline? 
Detroit City airport is typically the warmest reporting weather station in Michigan and records show that it had 22 days of 90 or above this year . The first 90 degree day was May 11th. 
It’s only been 95 or hotter twice this year June 15th and 21st. 
Try camping a bit further North.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Camp at a site with electrical service. My portable AC unit draws something like 7 amps I think. Terrible efficiency in a tent but I'm certain it would be a lot more comfortable than humid summer nights. If you need a cord get a heavy duty with high amp rating. They aren't cheap. Vent the "hot" air out of the tent somewhere.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Diy
Cooler
Exhaust fan
Ice.
Works pretty good.
Cut a hole it the top of the cooler Mount the fan on the hole. Add an elbow to the duct work for directional blowing. 2blocks of ice would get my boat cuddly down to about 60 over night!


----------



## pinckneyfish (Jan 8, 2010)

They make portable a/c's that vents the hot air out through flexible ducting


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe try a fan?


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Hammock.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

leolaquitzon said:


> Pretty self explanatory - want to camp, but can’t handle 95F days in my canvas tent (or more accurately, I don’t want to handle them lol). Anyone have a good setup?


Yep, pop up camper with heat and AC. A nice quiet Honda generator when I'm off the grid.


----------



## chubface (Apr 7, 2017)

triplelunger said:


> Hammock.


Ham hock? I love ham hocks! ....Oh, Never mind.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Years ago we were camping and diving in Key Largo FL hottest I have ever seen but dad brought along a plain old window unit which we set up on an ice chest so it would blow in a window in our tent. Worked awesome. Had power at the site of course.


----------

